# Monitor or led tv needed with 99% adobe rgb colour gamut



## piks (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello,

I want to buy a monitor for my colour critical work and little bit of gaming.

Requirement:

1. A high colour gamut monitor(100% adobe rgb prefered).

2. Ips or vu panel does not matter as long as colour gamut is high.

3. Not too much brand consious but dell samsung lg asus etc prefered.

4. Budget is 25k (max 30k).

5. Screen size does not matter much and resolution high preferred.

Some Thoughts:

Is there any led tv that can meet my requirement like the 4k vu and micromax or sony w700b? Do they have100% adobe rgb?
This would have been so cool to have best of both worlds.

Thank you.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 22, 2015)

hp dream color
Google it


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 22, 2015)

Asus PA248Q LED IPS 24" -25,600.



Link:Asus 24.1 inch PA248Q LED Backlit LCD Monitor Price in India - Buy Asus 24.1 inch PA248Q LED Backlit LCD Monitor online at Flipkart.com


----------



## piks (Jul 22, 2015)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] Ya i know about hp dream colour and dell premier colour 10-bit panels but i am unable to find any model that suits my requirements as well as my budget.
Can you suggest any model?

- - - Updated - - -



bssunil said:


> Asus PA248Q LED IPS 24" -25,600.
> 
> 
> 
> Link:Asus 24.1 inch PA248Q LED Backlit LCD Monitor Price in India - Buy Asus 24.1 inch PA248Q LED Backlit LCD Monitor online at Flipkart.com



Its a good monitor but not a wide gamut monitor as it covers only sRGB.I need a monitor with adobe rgb coverage.
Wide gamut is needed for me as i have lots of colour critical works like printing, and i shoot in adobe rgb gamut.


----------

